# Goody Spoodles for Waves?



## lainey (Jan 30, 2006)

Has anyone tried them?

Does it work?

Easy to use?

Recommended?


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jan 30, 2006)

Hmmmm... I've never heard of them. Do you have a pic?? :icon_wink


----------



## lainey (Jan 30, 2006)

I found an auction here:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...category=36407


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jan 31, 2006)

Oooh.. ok - I see what you're talking about. I haven't tried them, but any type of 'ragging' or with twisty rollers can give you nice waves and spiral curls  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> you can also check out Hot Stix (Conair makes them I believe) they're rubber tube rollers that give pretty cool spirals  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SmartStyle437 (Jan 31, 2006)

Never used this type of rod but I have used other rods like this. I use the spiral perm rods to do the same thing as these rods and they also come in different sizes to. They even may be cheaper(not sure though). Try looking for them at Sally's and compare prices.


----------



## lainey (Jan 31, 2006)

no sally's in canada i believe


----------



## SexxyKitten (Jan 31, 2006)

my sister used to be an irish step dancer and for competition they NEED (it's very highly recommended, if not required) that they have curly hair. look on a irish dance supply co site for these foam sticks (they come in packs of probably around 30 or so) and you just wrap and stick the end in the other--if you just roll your hair at night and sleep on it it should turn out in the loose waves i think you're looking for. plus, they are pretty inexpensive compared to the other similar products i've seen in stores. and they come in pretty colors (as good a reason as any to buy something i believe lol)

here's a link (you may be able to find a better price in another dance supply shop, this was the first thing i found):

http://www.ceili.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&amp;Store_Code=TCCE&amp;Product_C ode=139SS&amp;Category_Code=H

hope this helps!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Feb 1, 2006)

I was in an IHOP one day and these 2 girls in the waiting area were just at their Irish step class... they had SUPER tight curls... we couldnt stop staring at their hair... but later found out from their mother that they were wigs.. lol :icon_wink


----------



## lainey (Feb 1, 2006)

Yeah, actually a lot of stars and such wear wigs and/or extensions  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have quite a few at home, but not for daily wear *has natural dark brown asian hair but blonde in avator lol*


----------



## SexxyKitten (Feb 1, 2006)

yea my sister has a few wigs sitting around her room..eventually having to wear the curlers to school for days and go everywhere in them (they need to sleep in them for days to get the curls that crazy tight i think i mentioned before but not sure lol) made her nuts and she caved--also she cut a ton of hair off and the trend at her dance school was to have long curly ponytails/falls..


----------



## xsteph (Feb 26, 2006)

wow i've always wanted to try one of those things, but i'm afraid they might not work with asian hair? lainey, is ur hair naturally curly or do u make it like that? AND HOW?? WITH WHAT?

whenever i try curling my hair it goes straight again in like 20 minutes -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lainey (Feb 26, 2006)

I have straight asian hair  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

You can simply use regular curlers and leave them in your hair for hours (or overnight!).

Gently pull out the curlers, and then spritzed with a flexible hold hairspray (I have the super stiff feel of hair!). it lasted the entire day..with me dancing widly!

To speed up the process, you can use heated curlers so you don't have to have them in your hair for so long ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

